# OSX Current Games list



## David Simmons (Apr 8, 2003)

Im looking for a list of games that run under OSX 10.2.  Anyone know of a list that is accurate.  I want to make sure the game is made for OSX on the CD no hassels.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by David Simmons _
> *Im looking for a list of games that run under OSX 10.2.  Anyone know of a list that is accurate.  I want to make sure the game is made for OSX on the CD no hassels. *



Go here:
www.apple.com/games/

and here:
www.insidemacgames.com

Have a good OS X hunting time


----------

